# Enclosed cabinet? Or Open rack?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking for a new rack or enclosed cabinet for my gear. I have everything placed under my Sony XBR1 right now. Things are getting a little cramped now. I like the idea of an enclosed cabinet because it hides everything, but I am worried about heat. My Arcam Avr 600 does get a little on the warm side after awhile. I also like the idea of an open rack,but hate the look of all of the wires after getting everything hooked up. Are there open racks that have good wire management? For the people who have an enclosed cabinet, how is it with heat and ventilation? What are some brands that I can take a look at? Thanks for the help. John


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Amazon.com actually has a few. Another option is to build. If you want something closed, you could look in to some quiet fans to keep the air moving.


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I would even change my Sony XBR1 television stand if I could find something that had enough space and cooling for my gear. I'll take a look at Amazon and see what they have.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

I have this rack bookmarked. I'd like to get it at some point. At the moment, I rather have a projector first, but this guy looks good, and has a way to hide the cables pretty good.

http://www.amazon.com/Bush-Furnitur...JK5G/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1295646266&sr=8-7


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sanus Systems and Salemander both offer nice enclosed racks, i believe one or the other have fans that can be integrated into the back of the cabinet as options. They are nice systems but are spendy.:T


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

If I can find an open rack and then find a way to tidy up all the cables, that is the way I would go. Only reason I am looking at an enclosed cabinet is because it pretty munch hides everything. I am open to all suggestions.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I can't think of any open racks right at the moment but i do believe most of them these days have cable managment built in.


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

only thing that has me worried about an enclosed cabinet, my Arcam already gets hot with it being out in the open. I am sure that most of that if from not having enough space underneath my television. Now that I upgraded all of my gear,want to make sure nothing happens to it.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Like said in the previous posts you could add some fan units, some units come with them as options or Parts Express sells fan getups made just for that purpose.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Though pricey, the BDI Stand I am currently using is utterly amazing. The Sanus is an excellent value and provides a great deal of flexibility, but the BDI's are something else and are built to last. The Sanus's are built to last as well.

I love my SXRD TV. I hope your XBR1 has treated you well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

This is what I use: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80102151

Variety of colors, perfect height/depth, great price, open back. I use velcro, nylon ties to keep everything in place in the back. I didn't add doors, but you can, and can also stack multiple units if you want a taller rack.

I looked at a lot of options, and for the money, couldn't do better.


----------



## Fenny (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, everybody,

I have been in cooling fans industry for 5 years, in future if you have any cooling fans problems, do feel free contact me!


----------

